# Eolith and spyglass miniatures sold, Steve Buddle to join GW sculpting team.



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I apologise if this has already been posted but i checked the first two pages and found no reference, nor did anything show up on the search engine. 

Spyglass and Eolith miniatures were both opened and run by Steve Buddle, who also did a lot of work on the "dark age games" system as well. For a little while these two companies have been putting out good quality minitures of a wide selection of scale. Specifically their 54mm models were comparable in quality to the GW inquisitor range.










For a while now Steve has been talking in his blog at spyglass asylum about closing up shop and has confirmed a few weeks back that he will be working for Games Workshop from now on.

What was only announced yesturday however is who purchased the rights to all of the Buddle existing casts. 

Many of the 28mm models and right have been bought up by Heresy miniatures.















​
Whilst the zO range of miniatures has been picked up by ElodieMae









​So far it has yet to be announced who has purchased the rights for his 54mm casts but he has commented on being sure that the new owner will announce their new range in due course. 

So for those of you that use ElodieMae and Heresy miniatures you cna expect an influx of new casts in the next few weeks, likewise we can expect a new scultor to be putting out greens for GW.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wonder if hes gonna go work for warhammer forge ? seems like his style would fit them nicely and it seems to be going well for them so far.


----------

